# Happy 1st birthday Copper! Naughty von Wolfstraum



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

November 12th was Copper's first birthday, I'm a few days late posting it, we were pretty busy. Hard to believe she is a year old, she's still my little puppy even though she's almost as big as me. Time goes by fast when you're having fun. We went to training for her birthday, went tracking, had frosty paws ice cream, got all kinds of people food and signed her up for a bark box subscription. Here's a few of my favorite pics from the last year


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

She is gorgeous. How much dies she weigh? She doesn't look like she is too small or too bag. 

Love the intensity. I'm partial to boys, but she would have a home with me any day!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She's beautiful!! Happy Birthday, Copper!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

She is about 57lbs right now and she's pretty skinny, I imagine when she fills out she'll be close to 70lbs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday Naughty (Copper)!!!!!

Love how your photos show the versatility and stability of this girl! So great that she is a house/farm dog, was a great traveling companion to Colorado last month and is a rockstar on the IPO field.......she is so balanced and just everything I expect from a GSD.....I know you guys have a great future both as a family and in the sport!

Lee


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She's a very good looking dog. Well done! BTW Val just turned 1 year old and he thinks she's cute... lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthday Copper!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Copper. Sounds like a great first birthday pretty girl.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday to the gorgeous Copper. Sounds like you celebrated in style. Beautiful photos especially the one of Copper and Pasta.:smile2:


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I think the one of Copper and Pasta is my absolute favorite pic, best one I have of them together. I sure hope Copper gets to celebrate as many birthdays as Pasta did


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I was just thinking that - that is a great photo! 

Copper's grandma was 13 last month and still very active ..... hopefully she is with me as long as Pasta was with you.

Lee


----------



## TracyM (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------

